# Helmets!



## iplaydrums (Dec 23, 2009)

So guys, what are your favourite helmets?
I am in need of a helmet because I don't want to rent every single time.
So guys, I need your help in finding a helmet.
The only request I have is that its not black 
i prefer bright colours like teal, or neon green or sky blue  
Thanks!


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

All I can say is you need to try them on first hand. For what its worth, I picked up a Giro Revolver yesterday and I like it so far. It comes with 3 different sets of foam so you can really dial in the fit. It has that slight lip on the brim, so no gap with my goggles at least. I know it comes in a bunch of colors, and only $70.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

i use some k2 helmet, forget what its called but it looks like a nazi helmet


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea basso4735 is right about needing to try them on.
I use the Giro Revolver. I like it, and what basso4735 also said. There's no gap with the goggles, with mine anyways.


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just picked up my Bern Baker today, fits good, looks good (to me at least)


----------



## riccof19 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a Bert Watts and it's my favorite so far.


----------



## vanoot (Mar 17, 2010)

If you like bright colours I would reccomend looking at a sandbox helmet. They have really nice foam options and come in bright sky blue.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

I got a Smith Vantage and Love it, very light and has nice features.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Baker, bern, hardhat with Brock foam, awesome


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I prefer the helmet that fits nice and snug. Has some vents. And no gaper goggle gap. Preferrably with a little bit of a brim. Must have a goggle strap holder. Functionality first like all my gea., Then I worry about the color or style. I suggest going into the store w/ your goggles and trying on as many as you can.


----------



## vanoot (Mar 17, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> I prefer the helmet that fits nice and snug. Has some vents. And no gaper goggle gap. Preferrably with a little bit of a brim. Must have a goggle strap holder. Functionality first like all my gea., Then I worry about the color or style. I suggest going into the store w/ your goggles and trying on as many as you can.




This is exactly like my preference. I like putting the thick foam around the edges and the thinnest foam at the top, so my helmet hugs my head.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's mine: POC Receptor Bug...it comes with a detachable bankers brim, which I leave on. It fits like a glove and is extremely light and comfortable.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

Salomon Ranger Custom Air with blue-tooth skullcandy. This thing is the best thing that happened to my dome piece in a long time. I get all my music and phone calls via blue-tooth with no wires and no fumbling with zippers and gloves, and no need for a hat. I can take phone calls mid run and back to music with no stops. The best thing is that it pumps up like an old reebok sneaker to grip your head. So I liked it so much I had my buddy airbrush this thing to match my gear. But I am getting new gear so I think a new paint job is the ticket. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

I love my Shark RSR2 helmet


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

hpfunk said:


> Salomon Ranger Custom Air with blue-tooth skullcandy. This thing is the best thing that happened to my dome piece in a long time. I get all my music and phone calls via blue-tooth with no wires and no fumbling with zippers and gloves, and no need for a hat. I can take phone calls mid run and back to music with no stops. The best thing is that it pumps up like an old reebok sneaker. So I liked it so much I had my buddy airbrush this thing to match my gear. But I am getting new gear so I think a new paint job is the ticket. Let me know what you think.


Where did you pick up the bluetooth skullcandys? I've got the patrol custom air and it is awesome! Fits perfect since it pumps up, is very light weight, and all day comfortable. It also has a detachable brim (that i leave on) and no gap with my EG2s.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> I love my Shark RSR2 helmet


OGK FF5 Scream and Arai RX7-rr keep me looking good when i'm on two.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

BlackSnow said:


> Where did you pick up the bluetooth skullcandys? I've got the patrol custom air and it is awesome! Fits perfect since it pumps up, is very light weight, and all day comfortable. It also has a detachable brim (that i leave on) and no gap with my EG2s.


I saw the ranger custom air online last FEB and wanted it but couldn't find it anywhere. Checked every store in the USA and they were all sold out and back ordered. Found it new on E-bay some where in the UK and bought it for like $250 to $300 can't remember. The sound quality is great, the built in mic is great and the wireless blue-tooth sold me. Using my iphone voice control i can call my lost riding partner with a push of a button on the helmet and say the name. Beats the shit out of a 2way radio.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

btw bern has some in full bright cyan and other colors go check it out on their website.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like the Bern lids - there are some nice lids from Pro-tec, and Smith too.
It's about time that I replaced my helmet - had it since 2004 I think!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I use the Smith Variant... love it!










My wife just got the Smith Vantage this season. It is her first helmet and she has been riding for 7 years. Normally, I notice that people go through an adjustment phase when first wearing a helmet. She didn't. Put it on, and rode without ever mentioning the helmet. I asked her after her about how it was after the first run and she said she had forgotten that she was wearing one. I'm jealous of that helmet. It is literally air light. Tons of control over ventilation too. :thumbsup:


----------



## OmegaRed (Jan 3, 2011)

i just bought a giro revolver as well...make sure you try on the helmets you buy, some of the more expensive ones i tried felt like they didnt have the pads in (they did, I even asked lol). Very very uncomfortable. 

Guess it just depends on the size / shape of your domepiece.


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

I use a Giro Revolver. It is confortable, got some removables ears pads which you can put headphones in it (they got like small pockets). 3 sets of pads to adjust the fit. And with my crowbars, it fit damn nice. Wasnt too pricy and i think giro is doing it good for helmets.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wrongday said:


> I use a Giro Revolver. It is confortable, got some removables ears pads which you can put headphones in it (they got like small pockets). 3 sets of pads to adjust the fit. And with my crowbars, it fit damn nice. Wasnt too pricy and i think giro is doing it good for helmets.


Off Topic: What camera are you using for your pics?


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

this one was taken by a crappy film camera. I played in photoshop to blur around and adjust contrast so it looks good.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Wrongday said:


> this one was taken by a crappy film camera. I played in photoshop to blur around and adjust contrast so it looks good.


Damn I was gonna call it.

But the purple setup looks really tight dude, nice!


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Red Mutiny II...pretty low profile and has the front lip. Really comfy too!


----------

